# Newbie, and need a tip on motorbike EMT/rescue



## norgler (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello, all/any, and apologies if I'm at the wrong place.

I am tentatively giving a useful motorcycle to a rural U.S. volunteer rescue group. I know that here in the "colonies" there isn't much bike-based rescue/EMT as there is in Europe and elsewhere, so I'm asking about the practicality of whether or not such a "gift" is even useful.

The bike is a "dual sport" BMW, pretty rugged and reliable, but heavy as bikes go. Would such a properly-outfitted vehicle be useful for a group that has never had such a thing before, or is it just a boat anchor that wouldn't get much use?

Like most "up north" places, this outfit in Minn. has snowmobiles galore for winter but they're using the usual SUVs and trucks for other  seasons. I did some vol. EMS work once, and I always thought that this would be the ideal for quick response -- but maybe not. And like all gear, there's the maint. issues when things get "broken".

So any opinions would be welcome, as I don't want to stick anyone with a "boat anchor"!

Cheers!

J. T. in CO/US


----------



## MMiz (Sep 23, 2012)

That's very generous of you.  Bikes may be useful in an urban area, but I'm not so sure about their usefulness for EMS in Minnesota.

It is my experience that it starts snowing in November and stops in early April.  Of the remaining six months, rain and other conditions will limit the ability to utilize the bike for responses.  

Most importantly, motorcycles only can carry a limited payload, that's why most paramedic quick response units use large SUVs.  Wake County EMS in North Carolina started off with Dodge Chargers for their quick response units and appears to be transitioning to larger SUVs.

I think it would look great, will be great PR for the service, and may even be really useful in certain situations, but I'm not sure how often a motorcycle would be use for EMS responses in Minnesota.

Good luck!


----------



## norgler (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks, Matt

Yup, the weather thing is the big drawback, although some hardcore touring guys ride in pretty heavy snow with knobby tires -- not pleasantly, but it is done. I'm thinking that the bike thing would be a three-season service for most EMT riders.

I figure that with the lighter hi-tech nature of equip. nowadays, first responders might be able to do what's needed at least until an ambulance or other better-equipped contingent shows up. Since bikes have been used on the continent for a number of years, I reasoned that it would work here too. Defib, O2, and even IV should fit in the hard cases on a bike like mine, right? Aren't you folks using EKG telemetry between you and the ER nowadays, or  is that a pipe dream still?

As it is, I already carry a full first aid kit, fire extinguisher, electric tire pump, etc. with enough room left for camping gear (tent, inflatable air mattress, sleeping bag). The top case behind the passenger can hold a bunch more, too, and I'm still within the load limits.

Replace that stuff with EMT gear and I'd think one would have enough to handle first responder work, no? With me on board at 180 lbs there's still a payload of another 200 lbs or thereabouts. 

Cheers!

J. T.


----------



## nibbles (Oct 27, 2012)

My thought would be that motorcycles would be useful getting around after natural disasters, when trees may be down and it might take longer for a larger vehicle to navigate roadways.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 28, 2012)

Sounds like a beautiful ride, but I am prejudiced against motorcycles in everyday EMS. I am guessing this machine is not a lightweight nor adapted for offroad work in mud, deep snow? Not good to be on when it is raining, hailing? 
This sounds coldhearted, but I'd think about spiffing it up, maybe get a donor company to detail it and pinstripe it etc., then auction it off as a fundraiser. Sell tickets to attend, have a high reserve, get other donated items to sell as well, and have a surf and turf dinner or BBQ to go along with it.

The thing about disasters is you don't know when backup is coming, and other than basic first aid, motorcycle arrival is all about backup coming. The money raised by an auction could buy lifesaving equipment, or better yet, training gear so many people could learn and use the skills.


----------



## norgler (Oct 28, 2012)

My knowledge of bikes for EMS use is based on my years in Europe, and you're right about it being less maneuverable in some rough country unless the rider is trained. Most outfits probably have ATVs that are better suited for rough country, but those are limited in over-the-road speeds. This bike is rated at 125+mph max.

In Europe/G.B. they're as you say, first responders until the heavy-duty stuff gets there. But when time matters and there's traffic to thread or rough roads to get over, bikes are often first on the scene. Newer ones (than mine, a 2000) have traction/stability control, switchable ABS, etc. Mine has ABS only and one would have to take the special course, probably from BMW in So. Carolina, to gain proficiency.

And as a fund raiser, I thought about that. But I was told that most folks probably wouldn't pay for a chance to win a 12-year-old bike -- even if it only has 22K on it and is unblemished. Even for a (sniff ) BMW.

I'd post a pic. for you, but this site won't let me. If you'd like, just Google up:
*'01 BMW R1150GS - $7800 (IDAHO)  in  Utah  For Sale*

 -- for one that's pretty much like mine. There's a similar model called the Adventure that's beefier with a 9-gal. tank and extra do-dads. Those have a black "beak" up front and are pretty heavy.

Cheers, and thanks for the input!

J. T.


----------



## norgler (Oct 28, 2012)

... and a P.S. to Nibbles -- Esopus, huh? I was once a denizen of the Valley, across the river near Olana/Hudson. You clearly know the Catskills and how a bike might work in such environs. That's sort of what I had in mind...

Cheers!

J. T.


----------



## nibbles (Oct 28, 2012)

@norgler: The valley is pretty great, just finished prepping for wind from sandy, if that's actually a threat. were you here last august?


----------



## norgler (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope, it's been a couple of years. But I remember the '70s when a similar storm tore up Wilkes-Barre, Scranton and the Susquehanna Valley areas. Emptied out some cemeteries with so much rain, but the underground coal fires still kept burning...I hope you fare much better than they did! I have a hunch that EMTs, rescue and the guard are going to be hopping for the next few days.

Cheers anyway!

J. T.


----------



## Martyn (Oct 30, 2012)

The other thing with this particular BMW is height, I am 5'8" and I know from past experience I can't sit on this stationary unless it is at a ridiculous angle, add weight to that factor and its a no go for me


----------



## norgler (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi, Martyn

Yup, you're right there. BMWs are non-V motors and so are pretty "long legged". The seat is adjustable, but only by an inch or two. In that respect, BMW and other bikes that are single- or forward-leaning inline motor models are more suitable. Trouble is, the small-disp. bikes are also light on load-carrying capacity. I'm 6'+ so it's not a problem for me, but BMW doesn't sell many of their big bikes to the "inseam-challenged" like yourself -- or to very many women. Fully loaded, they're a bit lower but not by much.

After owning a few of these big-motor BMWs I'd be prone to something more modest like around 7-800cc, which is plenty powerful yet low enough to let you put both feet down flat at the lights. 

The CO state police have gone from H-Ds to the new Kawa. Concourse 1400cc haulers. So if you're on your way through CO and thinking of outrunning them, fuggiddabouddit! They're fully decked out with the usual radio equip., some first responder gear (AEDs...), etc., etc., and still they're good for around 185mph (sea level, but about 160 up here). If I were in the mkt. for another big hauler that's the one I'd buy -- $10K less than an equivalent BMW with all the bells and whistles like cruise control, electric window, heated grips, ABS/TC -- even and "economy mode" to control over-the-road cruising for the best mileage.

J. T.


----------

